
Negative Rates: How One Danish Couple Gets Paid Interest on Their Mortgage - apsec112
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-upside-down-world-of-negative-interest-rates-1460643111
======
metasean
Paywalled

Potentially friendly alternatives:

[http://www.australianetworknews.com/mortgage-interest-
negati...](http://www.australianetworknews.com/mortgage-interest-negative-
denmak/)

[http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2016/04/18/negative-mortgage-
ra...](http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2016/04/18/negative-mortgage-
rates_n_9722138.html)

